
Of Algorithms, UAVs and Teams  - wumi
http://www.heekya.com/blog/?p=25
======
turnstile
As a developer, i like to be left alone most of the time but too much
isolation of developers in a team can wreck havoc. Its especially bad in the
scenario the article discusses...

GIT and SVN are really good tools for collaboration without "persistent
meetings"

